
Resume.io - Crazy-simple online resumes with impression tracking. - jacobbijani
http://resume.io/
======
mattmanser
Fantastic idea and looks like it might be nice implementation, just not enough
detail on the product for me to sign up and have a play.

No ToS, no privacy statement, nothing. Who are you?

Also:

1\. Can I mark my account as hidden until I want people to see it?

2\. What will you do with my data? Note, with LinkedIn it's pretty clear what
they're going to do from the get-go just because of the nature of the service,
with this there's nothing. Are you going to sell my details to recruiters? If
so can I opt out? Do I have to pay rent if I do? Note some people won't care
(perhaps a lot), this community is a bit of an outlier when it comes to
privacy concerns.

3\. What domain will I have, can I use my own?

4\. Can I change the default style (as the example isn't really to my tastes)

Edit: One last thing, a full size example would be good too. You must have
your own?

~~~
dangrossman
I signed up just to poke around. Here's a full page example:

<http://resume.io/dangrossman/xisuxools3>

There seems to be no style options and no domain/URL options. You just fill in
boxes and it generates a random URL after your username as the resume. You can
have more than one resume with different random URLs.

There's a LinkedIn import button to grab your list of employers and dates of
employment, but it somehow gave me the wrong dates.

~~~
samgro
I think the random string is clever. My first instinct would be that you
should be able to reach it at <http://resume.io/dangrossman>, but then if
someone is familiar with the service they could circumvent the tracking URLs.

On the other hand, having a human friendly URL might be nice in the long run
for easily finding people. Definitely a tradeoff.

~~~
Andrex
I think resume.io/user/public would do fine, wouldn't it?

------
brc
I think any move towards online resumes is great. It makes no sense that all
recuitment is online yet all documents are off-line.

I don't keep a resume anymore, but on occasion someone asks me for one. I
normally tell them I don't have one and point to my site, linkedin page, etc.

A couple of times recently I've been told that 'online resumes are not
accepted'. Presumably because they can be changed after the fact. Ie - insert
fake job, submit resume, remove fake job. Or something.

Of course, I just use the linkedin export to PDF option and send it to the
lazy person _shakes fist_

But you might want to either (a) have a pdf export for people and/or (b) have
a 'guarantee locked version' or something so that people know the version they
are looking at hasn't changed since they first saw it.

Yes, I know, it's weird to want to refuse updates to a resume, but apparently
people want that. It's more about ass-covering by documentation, but I guess
that's what many people are about.

~~~
gizzlon
What about versioning? I don't want all my versions exposed, but an ability to
link to a specific version would be nice. Maybe a random url for each version.
Your site could then guarantee that old versions can not be changed. Include
the date of the version on the page, together with a link to the most recent
version.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Different random url I suppose...

------
mwhite
Not bad, a nice simple hosted resume solution. I'm not a designer but it seems
to me that the visual distinction achieved by the indentation on the left side
of resume items could be improved a bit. It all seems kind of mashed together
and somehow hard on the eyes.

As mentioned in another comment, <http://re.vu> is a totally different
approach that attempts to enable slick display of a ton of information.

I still prefer what I currently use: Markdown + pandoc + github + bit.ly. That
gives me the following:

1\. Version control, backup and hosting from Github.

2\. Plain text for posting in the occasional web form or whenever else I might
need a plain text resume.

3\. One-command conversion to PDF using pandoc with a very simple LaTeX header
(which I could automate with git hooks if I was lazy enough).

4\. One-command conversion to HTML using pandoc, with a CSS file. I can jazz
up the CSS and then print to PDF from my browser if I ever want something
prettier.

5\. Readable URLs using bit.ly that point to the latest version, for which I
can easily view analytics by appending +, including country and referrer:
<http://bit.ly/mwhiteresume> and <http://bit.ly/mwhiteresumepdf>

6\. The awesomeness that is Github's Markdown style.

<http://github.com/mwhite/resume>

~~~
marcamillion
What does a live version of your resume look like, if you don't mind me
asking?

Would love to see the final version.

~~~
mwhite
I usually send people the Github markdown one as my main version:
<http://bit.ly/mwhiteresume>. Then there is the PDF:
<http://bit.ly/mwhiteresumepdf>. I don't really use the HTML but here it is:
<http://mwhite.info/resume/resume.html>. Looks better than I remembered.

------
oniTony
My resumes are typically tweaked to be job specific. Do I get to create just
one generic apply-to-all copy?

How about tracking metrics other than just views? Following
[http://paulbutler.org/archives/experiment-in-testing-my-
resu...](http://paulbutler.org/archives/experiment-in-testing-my-resume/)
there are: how far into resume one scrolls, clickthroughs on embedded links,
inclusion/exclusion of sections (e.g. grades for recent grads).

~~~
jacobbijani
You can fork a resume to a new URL and customize it for each job.

Interesting! Will look into those.

------
socratic
Who is the target market for this, exactly?

I guess it seems like "make a business version of X" is always sensible, so
maybe this is like the business version of <http://about.me/> ?

Personally, the resume process whenever I have applied anywhere has been: (1)
make a beautiful resume in LaTeX, (2) export beautiful LaTeX resume to PDF,
(3) get asked for an MS Word Doc or plain text so they can put it in their
recruitment system.

Does passively posting a resume work for people? Does it lead to actual good
recruiter interactions, rather than noise? Or is this for freelancers?

~~~
alain94040
I agree that your job search has to be active. Check out
<http://workastic.com>. I wrote it so that people know exactly what to do when
they are looking for a job (the secret: activate your network and get
referrals to the companies you want to work at).

It has the same idea of tracking who sees your resume, and more importantly,
who does what with it.

------
jt11508
Yeah it's simple. But if you want simple and better, <http://re.vu/> is far
superior.

~~~
HaloZero
Want a post up an example of a re.vu resume for comparison against this
service?

~~~
jt11508
Buried in their About page are the founders:

<http://re.vu/stephen> <http://re.vu/bart> <http://re.vu/mikeharding>

~~~
marcamillion
Hrmm...I like these, but just looking at the first two it doesn't give me much
information. Or rather, not much information that a recruiter can use.

It's like it is talking, but not saying anything.

------
koevet
Tried it out, excellent execution. The Linkedin import is a killer.

But, what's the use case for a product like this? I mean, I had my CV on
Linkedin for ages. Same goes for most of the professionals I know.

How does a product like this one - and the others mentioned in the comments -
position itself in a space dominated by Linkedin and personal web sites (such
as flavors.me)?

~~~
lukejduncan
I'm curious of that too. What's the differentiator? If it's just that it's
'simple' then why not just create a simple facade over sites like LinkedIn
(full disclosure I work there)? What incentive do users have in the long run
to maintain yet another site with information about them. At some point after
undergrad I went around tracking down all those about-me sites that
accumulated around the net and had outdated or completely erroneous
information. I get the feeling this would stale in the same way.

------
ollie
I have mixed emotions about this post. It's both really frustrating &
reassuring for me at the same time. I've been working (with a partner) on a
very similar concept for the past couple of months.

Though I'd say that the features of ours are far more developed (we're
implementing most of the ones I've seen suggested in this post); you're first
to market. I guess the list of MVP features we've been working towards was
just a little too long. Lesson learnt.

Sigh! I'll just have to get that signup page finished a little bit quicker.

------
Tichy
Nice, although I must admit that it just gave me the idea to put my resume on
Google Docs and track it with Google Analytics:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/07/google-docs-
stats.h...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/07/google-docs-stats.html)

Often employers want Word Documents anyway, which I suppose they could export
from Google Docs.

Not sure if it is possible to share documents with non-GMail email addresses
on GDocs, which would be a must.

~~~
qxb
> Not sure if it is possible to share documents with non-GMail email addresses
> on GDocs, which would be a must.

This is possible. You can set a document to be visible to anyone with the
link, so sign-in isn't requred. More info here:

[https://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](https://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180199&topic=1360909)

------
TreyHenninger
indeed.com supports resume posting.

It can take a resume upload or a linkedin profile and give you your own
personalized resume URL like:

<http://www.indeed.com/me/TreyHenninger>

The resume search is awesome for employers too.
<http://www.indeed.com/resumes>

Disclaimer: I work at indeed, but not on the resume product.

------
simplify
<http://jobspice.com/> is another one that gives more control over visual
presentation.

------
nasreen11
Resume.io looks very simple but too simple for me. I have been fiddling around
with re.vu and am very impressed. I like the ease of creating interesting
infographics and attaching my work. re.vu easily creates something that gives
an employer an instant insight into who I am instead of just a name on a page
of text.

------
zacharyz
I was hoping it would act as a linkedin importer with impression tracking. The
thing I like about linkedin is that I keep that information updated anyway and
if anyone needs to pull a resume they can do so from my profile. This, while
nice, is more work - which makes it not all that useful.

------
ErrantX
Yes, quite good. It misses a few of the principles of a good resume though...

\- Switch to a better font

\- definitely lose the italics

\- I'd drop the breadcrumb at the top of the resume view page, that could
easily confuse someone reading it

\- Certainly avoid usernames appearing on the public stuff

Good stuff :)

~~~
jacobbijani
Nav bar only shows if you're viewing your own resumes.

------
mtrn
Nice, albeit a bit too simple.

Another question (not just for you, but all online resume sites): How do you
do identity management? I mean if I really wanted it, I could fake someones
name, address, phone, (even photo, if that option would be available) etc
easily, insert some false facts about education and work history and then let
people start to google for it. I mean, you could always file a removal
request, if you might stumble upon such a (your) faked profile, but you would
have to ensure somehow, that the requester is the right person this time.

Or am I missing some mechanism to prevent this sort of identity thefts?

------
mattwick
Hey everyone. I'm pretty new to Hacker News, but I had a friend refer me to
this chat. I'd like to throw my own site into this conversation for feedback.
I've recently launched resume site called Kareer.me. Its sort of in between
resume.io and re.vu in terms of features. The main difference is that our site
is more focused on the process of the job search, allowing job seekers to make
individual resumes for each job application. Resumes are traceable and
private.

Love to get any of your feedback! Check it at <http://www.Kareer.me>

------
travissheridan
I created an online resume using re.vu and found it to be very easy. The thing
I like the most is the fact that it can be updated and shared quickly. There
are some limitations, but that is mostly on the analytics side (an email from
the CEO informed me that deeper analytics are coming soon.

I think the move to infographics helps tell a more complete story. It took me
about an hour to complete my re.vu profile. I've shared it with some
colleagues and all would use this to learn more about a candidate. I think the
devil is in the details.

Travis re.vu/TravisSheridan

------
losvedir
Looks good. I signed up to play around with it. One thing that confused me at
first was the resume link appends a random string of letters after your
account. So my resume is at <http://resume.io/gabe/staujevooc>.

I thought "Staujevooc" was a last name and my account got confused with
someone else's.

Can the randomly generated string be numbers instead? I don't want to send out
that link to someone and have them ask, "Who is Gabe Staujevooc?"

~~~
jacobbijani
heh, it uses a function that makes pronounceable (attractive) strings, but
you're sort of right, it does sound like part of the name...

------
Igor_Bratnikov
Cool idea though I wonder if you apply to a job at say a large Co or firm,
most likely the resume will be looked at printed/copied into word/outlook and
mailed around - smart tracking system thwarted though this is more for
targeted resume applications.

Other issues is that many sites/firms etc require word or pdf resumes and are
skeptical (at least for most non techie positions) of anything that is
neither.

------
prototypef
Clean and simple, just how I like it. Nice work on the LinkedIn importer.

Edit: Forgot to add, some more explicit privacy options would be cool. Also
the "card" on the homepage (<http://resume.io/{username}>) seems to not be
working correctly(?)

------
phektus
Nice to see another resume app out in the wild. Mine is
<http://www.cvstash.com>. I think yours have a more minimalism feel.

------
catwell
<http://zerp.ly> is similar too. I like the clean style of resume.io though, I
wish zerp.ly provided something as simple.

------
sudonim
A guy I know built this <http://my.ceevee.com/> . It might be interesting for
you to compare and contrast.

------
zeratul
Other similar websites:

<http://re.vu/>

<http://www.vizualize.me/>

------
dallasmarlow
as someone who hates linkedin and the type of behavior it promotes, i think
this is great.

awesome work jacob. ^_^

------
grizzlylazer
Simple and effective. This is awesome!

Was wondering if it is possible to change the URL of the resume page?

------
Andrex
Would it be possible to have a "Projects" field similar to Experience,
Education, etc.?

------
dhotson
Love your work Jacob. Looks great, easy as hell to use and well executed.
Respect. :-)

------
sidwyn
Where is the import from Linkedin option?

~~~
prototypef
Once you sign up, go to <http://resume.io/home> and click on the "Import
LinkedIn profile" link on the lower right corner.

------
shareme
viewed impressions is not the most important number..

if you look at the typical hr or recruiter workflow its when they copy/paste
the resume into an email impressions that matters..

that is why with my boilerplate framework I use tynt services to track that..

boilerplate framework should be up over this weekend at my github account..

